# April test Scores



## PMC810 (Aug 6, 2002)

Anybody get the test scores yet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just wondering , Good Luck to all that are going through the BOSTON Bullshit right now ..... And has anyone seen T-cop :twisted:


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

K9, according to HRD website, scores will be mailed out on August 1st, and sometime after that you will be able to see your standings online. I cant wait to find out how I spent my 50 bucks :roll:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

This was posted before:
http://www.masscops.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1535


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Mikey682 said:


> I cant wait to find out how I spent my 50 bucks :roll:


You and me both...! And even if we both scored 100, we might as well have given the money to the church, because it will take an act of God for anyone to get hired off this test! :x


----------

